# Duplex No Exit Door



## dannyman (Sep 11, 2012)

Need some assistance on *California Building Code re Duplex without an Exit Door*.  Would this be a safety issue of which the *Main Access Door is the only way in and out and nothing in the kitchen?*

*Thank you much.*


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2012)

Nope

Normaly only require one exit

And a code compliant window in each bedroom


----------



## ICE (Sep 11, 2012)

It's too early here for me to open the code but a dwelling used to only require one exit unless it exceeds 3000 sq. ft.  I never know anymore with the IRC so you better wait until somebody that's sharp chimes in.

You state that the building is a duplex so the building would then have a minimum of two exits because there are two dwellings.

It's three hours later and I have a copy of the CRC which is the IRC where you are and the 3000 sq. ft. requirement is not there.


----------



## north star (Sep 11, 2012)

*= + = +*

dannyman,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum!   

We are requesting some information on your question,

so that we can respond......Thanks!

*+ = + =*


----------



## dannyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Ice,

where can I find the code or should I say, What exactly the code for the duplex wherein a two dwellings has minimum of two minimum of exit doors?  thank you in advance...


----------



## dannyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Ice,

where can I find the code or should I say, What exactly the code for the duplex wherein a two dwellings has minimum of two exit doors?  thank you in advance...


----------



## ICE (Sep 16, 2012)

R311.1 Means of egress.

All dwellings shall be provided with a means of egress as provided in this section.

The means of egress shall provide a continuous and unobstructed path of vertical and horizontal egress travel from all portions of the dwelling

to the exterior of the dwelling at the required egress door without requiring travel through a garage.

R311.2 Egress door.

At least one egress door shall be provided for each dwelling unit.


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2012)

dannyman said:
			
		

> Need some assistance on *California Building Code re Duplex without an Exit Door*.  Would this be a safety issue of which the *Main Access Door is the only way in and out and nothing in the kitchen?**Thank you much.*


*Is this an existing building or one planned for the future*


----------



## dannyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes, this is an existing building and when asked the owner re the egress door at the kitchen, he then replied, "this has been inspected". and again, when asked, before and after the construction, he refused to respond...


----------



## ICE (Sep 16, 2012)

If the building needs an additional exit at the kitchen, then there is something wrong with the entire building.  A duplex is two dwellings that share a common wall with no opening from one to the other.  Each dwelling requires one exit.  Why do you believe that an additional exit is required from the kitchen?  Is it both kitchens?  Are there two kitchens?  If not, it's not a duplex.

"This has been inspected" is not an answer to the question.  I'd tell him that it is getting another inspection and if a mistake has been made, it will be dealt with.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2012)

So, maybe I'm missing something.........please clarify, do each of the two units in the duplex have at least one egress door?

If one of them does not, how do the occupants get to the unit with no egress door?

EDIT: ICE beat me to it......same question........


----------



## cda (Sep 16, 2012)

dannyman said:
			
		

> Yes, this is an existing building and when asked the owner re the egress door at the kitchen, he then replied, "this has been inspected". and again, when asked, before and after the construction, he refused to respond...


If you live in a place with a building dept, you can ask them to come look at it

Once again a place can be built today with one exit, and if it has a bedroom must have one code compliant window in it.

Or if it is an efficiency, it could possibly have one door and no windows, almost like a motel 6


----------



## brudgers (Sep 17, 2012)

dannyman said:
			
		

> Yes, this is an existing building and when asked the owner re the egress door at the kitchen, he then replied, "this has been inspected". and again, when asked, before and after the construction, he refused to respond...


  Let's back up.   What code section do you think is being violated?

  When you can point to something specific in the code book, rather than some vague recollection in your head, then move forward.

  Right now, I don't see any violation of the residential code unless there is something radically weird in California's version in this regard (yes I know there is some weird stuff elsewhere).


----------

